# Successfully enabled enhanced bluetooth! One question though...



## haosmark (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm so happy now!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe BMW makes you jump through loopholes for this though.

I made one mistake though. I followed these instructions:


> Step 1. Change FA from 6NH to 6NS:
> E-Sys - How to change FA in F-series car.pdf
> Step 2. VO Code Head Unit and standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) if present:
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on Head Unit ECU (e.g. HU_NBT, HU_CIC, HU_CHAMP, HU_ENTRY, HU_ENTRYNAV, etc.) (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE (Not Code FDL).
> ...


(Thank you very much Shawn!)
When I was following step two for the first time, I right clicked ECU and coded the entire folder at which point I'm guessing every module was recoded (ironically it didn't enable EBT). I only made one change from 6NH, to 6NS. Recoding the entire folder didn't do anything crazy did it? The only thing that I noticed was that I needed to set up time again. My service checks, tire pressure, etc. are all in tact from before I recoded full ECU?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It is not a problem if you VO Coded the whole folder.


----------



## haosmark (Sep 9, 2014)

glad to hear that! Thanks!


----------



## liluxi1988 (Nov 3, 2014)

*Help please*



haosmark said:


> I'm so happy now!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe BMW makes you jump through loopholes for this though.
> 
> I made one mistake though. I followed these instructions:
> 
> ...


Hi Haosmark, 
I am wondering can I coding my car to get the EBT? I have a 2014 328i base model, only have bluetooth phone call.

Thanks!


----------



## haosmark (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes you can


----------



## lluiix (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi, haosmark,
I think something is wrong here for owners without Combox:

_Step 2: VO Code Head Unit (e.g. HU_ENTRY)
Repeat Step 2 for standalone Combox (CMB_MEDIA) *if present*._

From what I know, Combox (so, CMB_MEDIA) is a requirement so enable Enhanced Bluetooth.

Am I right?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, you need a Combox for EBT.


----------



## gww50 (Apr 26, 2006)

Is the Procedure for EBT the same for a 2015 F06? 
It has the DKombi.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gww50 said:


> Is the Procedure for EBT the same for a 2015 F06?
> It has the DKombi.


Yes, although 6NH is probably not present to remove, so just add 6NS.


----------



## gww50 (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank You! :thumbup:



shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, although 6NH is probably not present to remove, so just add 6NS.


----------



## mwright69 (Sep 14, 2016)

*EBT Issues*



gww50 said:


> Thank You! :thumbup:


Hello! First time posting and first time Re-Coding! Anyway, I followed all the procedures (I think) correctly and changed the FA (VO) from 6NH to 6NS following the procedures and then re-coded both the HU_ENTRY and CMB_MEDIA. After, I was still not able to add Audio as an available service in my Phone configuration and also when I get to the screen "to activate Bluetooth Audio" it will not let me {Check} the box. Any advise would be welcome. Thanks again!!!

MWright


----------



## gfrog (Sep 16, 2016)

I have the same problem as mwright. My car is a 2014 320xi and I coded HU_ENTRY and CMB_MEDIA. I gained the Office menu, but I don't seem to have Connections under Settings anymore (which I seem to remember having). In any event, any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## mwright69 (Sep 14, 2016)

*FA (VO) from 6NH to 6NS - Corrected*

gfrog - I went back after some research and found out that even though my car is a 2014, the actual year on the sticker is 11/2013, so I assumed the firmware installed may be < 7/2013. So I tried re-coding FA (VO) from 6NH to 6NL (Not 6NS) and it all worked. I found this "Note" in a post from shawnsheridan that got me thinking and it said:  "* Note: 6NS is used for newer Head Unit firmwares >= 07/13. For older Head Unit firmwares, use 6NK or 6NL if car is equipped with BMW Assist". Good luck.


----------



## gfrog (Sep 16, 2016)

mwright, nice! I did similar research and used 6NK. Worked like a charm. I tried looking at what each of those meant, but couldn't find anything definitive.


----------

